# Online Test und Lösungen



## Malaxo (18. Januar 2008)

Hey Leute ich wollte mich für einen Kurs im Photoshop anmelden. Da habe ich diesen Online Test gefunden zum herausfinden welcher Kurs das richtige wäre für mich.

http://eb-zuerich.ch/files/pdf/einstufungstests/bildbearbeitung.pdf <- 

Ich habe 76 Punkte = Photoshop: Fortgeschritten / Lernaterlier "Digitales Bild" gerade noch erreicht und genaue Punktzahl für Fortgeschrittener. Ohne zu Raten mit bestem Wissen und Gewissen, beim 2. Mal ausfüllen genau gleich viel Zeit 15min

Wie viel bringt Ihr hin?

Könnte jemand mal die Lösungen Posten mich würde interessieren was ich noch nicht weiss hehe.

Danke


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. Januar 2008)

100 Punkte

Ich bin toll 



Alex


----------



## Leola13 (18. Januar 2008)

Hai,

105    Ich bin besser.

... obwohl ich zugeben muss, daß ich bei ein paar Fragen geraten habe. 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. Januar 2008)

Ich bin aber länger angemeldet als du, buhuhuhhuu 

Bei den Gradiationskurven habe ich auch nur geraten 


Alex


----------



## Mark (18. Januar 2008)

Hi!

106.
Kann man irgendwo die korrekten Lösungen sehen?
Fand davon abgesehen ein paar Fragen nicht sooo eindeutig. Und allgemein den Schwerpunkt der Fragen "Histogramm" & "Gradations-Kurven" (die sind doch gerade so schön Intuitiv, so daß man nicht "wissen" muß, was da passiert) nicht besonders begründet 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: *g* den Schwerpunkt nehme ich zurück: sind ja nicht viele Fragen, aber daran knabberte ich am meisten :-(


----------



## Malaxo (20. Januar 2008)

Hehe ich hab nicht geraten und nur die ausgefüllt die ich wusste bzw. denke das diese Antwort richtig ist.

Aber wenn ich mal Zeit habe versuche ich die Aufgaben mit dem Internet zu lösen damit wir alle die Maximal Punktzahl erhalten hehe

Greez und gute Ergebnisse!


----------



## hierbavida (23. Januar 2008)

124 von 128
aber einige Fragen sind nicht eindeutig. Meine Antworten, weil kein Lösungssiegel gefunden: 1abc, 2a, 3bcd, 4bc, 5c, 6c, 7bc, 8abc, 9cd, 10acd, 11b, 12abc, 13ab, 14c, 15a, 16a, 17a, 18bc, 19bc, 20bcd, 21a, 22abd, 23cd, 24b, 25c, 26a, 27ab, 28abc, 29a, 30a, 31b, 32a, 33b


----------



## hammet (23. Januar 2008)

Ich habe leider nur 85  da ich aber eher selten mit Photoshop arbeite und eher der Programmierer bin, bin ichd amit zufrieden


----------



## ink (23. Januar 2008)

118 
Einige Fragen sind echt schwammig.
Machen die das extra? :suspekt:


----------



## Leola13 (23. Januar 2008)

Hai,



nesk hat gesagt.:


> 118
> Einige Fragen sind echt schwammig.
> Machen die das extra? :suspekt:



Die Fragen sind schwammig ?;-]

Du bist dir unsicher ? ;-]


Schnell den Kurs buchen.

... aber extra machen die das nicht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Malaxo (24. Januar 2008)

@hierbavida
Respekt

Der Kurs ist in der Schweiz in Zürich also wenn jemand Lust hat zu kommen soll er mir gefälligst Bescheid sagen dann zeig ich dem noch ein wenig die Stadt 

PS: es gibt noch mehr so online Tests als ich nach der Lösung gesucht habe über welche gestolpert. 


Ich hab 76 = Fortgeschrittener, jedoch was "schwammig" für mich war habe ich nicht geraten sondern offen gelassen.

Gruss


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Ich wollt schon immer in die Schweiz und da ich ja völlig unsicher bin, was PS angeht (laut Test), meld ich mich schonmal an 
Wo gehen wir dann hin?


----------



## AnubisKaNi (24. Januar 2008)

89 Punkte... 

Also ich freue mich


----------



## hierbavida (25. Januar 2008)

70 oder volle Punktzahl ist nicht ausschlaggebend. Wichtig ist, dass die Arbeit mit PS beherrscht wird, und alles kann man nicht beherrschen. Weiterhin muß ich wissen, wo ich Hilfe erhalten kann. *Natürlich F1 - das Bordwerkzeug - zuerst*, die nächsten Schritte sind unterschiedlich, aber tutorials.de sollte nicht fehlen.
Einige Fragen wusste ich auch nur, weil ich nebenbei als Dozent tätig bin, dabei lege ich auf praktische Arbeit den höchsten Wert. Gefühlsmäßiges arbeiten, wie Mark sagt, ist ok. Jedoch ist für den Profi, der mit dem Werkzeug Photoshop seinen Unterhalt verdient,  auch etwas mehr Theorie erforderlich, sonst braucht er zu viel Zeit und erhält zu wenig Geld.
Solche Teste regen an und können den Tag etwas auflockern.


----------



## Malaxo (25. Januar 2008)

@hierbavida
Recht hast du!

Ich wollte eben mal schauen ob es einen Interessanten Kurs für mich gibt bezüglich Photoshop und bin darüber gestolpert. Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Ergebnis da ich alles was ich über Photoshop weiss mir via Tutorials oder Tutorials.de etc. gelernt habe. 

Aber trotzdem könnt ihr ja in die Schweiz kommen haha dann machen wir unseren eigenen Einwöchigen intensiv Kurs, hehe.

Nun zähle ich mich einfach als Photoshop Fortgeschrittener und das ist doch auch schon was wenn man sonst den ganzen Arbeitstag nur Programmiert. hehe :suspekt:


----------



## nesra (28. Januar 2008)

Habe 90 Punkte als Photoshop-Anfänger mit oberflächlichen Halbwissen. Hmm... 
Ich glaub aber der Fortgeschrittenenkurs ist trotzdem nichts für mich  Ich denke ich bin nur gut im intuitiven antworten...


----------

